# Stain to match TEAK



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

Cold is working down to the Cheasapeake Bay and now it's time to setup some indooor Winter Boat projects.
Wanting to color a piece of Okume\Gabbon plywood (Bulkhead replacement) and wondering how to darkin' to the tone of the Oiled Teak in the rest of the boat.
Want to consider sanding oiled Teak and using Sikkins as a top coat on the main wood features, but need to color the Okume.

Plywood already cut and dry fitted. and going to seal with West System Clear.

Should the stain be applied prior to West? Or can I fine a top coat that will darkin a bit?

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

I just went through this with new bulkheads in my boat. Here is a pic of how it turned out.

The front of the hanging locker is the original teak. I sanded it and then just varnished it. The two sides of the hanging locker were rotted from leaks around the chainplates that attach to it. I replaced them with birch ply stained with two coats of Zar's Natural Teak color.

I wanted a very close color match so I used a piece of the birch as a test. I bought 3 different stains that I thought might nail the color. I then stained 3 small patches of the birch with one coat of each stain. Then did three more patches with two coats of each stain. Finally I varnished them all. The patch with two coats Natural Teak stain and varnish turned out almost an exact color match to the refinished original teak.

In regards to staining before or after sealing the wood... I did notice that 3 days after applying the stain, it would still shed some of its color onto items it touched. I did one more dry fit after staining and before the varnishing...the stain rubbed off onto some of my newly painted surfaces inside the boat.


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

That looks good....

" I replaced them with birch ply stained with two coats of Zar's Natural Teak color"

That's another issue I'm running into...Teak Stain(Color) is not commin with normal home (Min-Wax) or Recreationial Marine (Teak Oils only) supplies here.

I have found Online suppliers. Would Teak Oil do what stain could do?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Teak oils generally do not have color. You need to stain before oiling or varnishing.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian is correct as usual. You should stain before oiling or varnishing; the stain needs to seep into the grain first.
I will only add that if you can get the stain close and you finish your pieces with Cetol Natural Teak it should look very close. This finish adds a nice amber hue to the wood.
Sailingwebguys finish looks pretty good in that cabin photo. Birch and Okume are both pretty light woods.


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

Ya Hoooo.....Went out in search, beside the Chain stores like Home Depot and Lowes, and found ZAR Natural as SailingWebGuy mentioned above. Found in Mom and Pop hardware store locally.....
Applied Stain last eve, and looks good...

Thanks all...


----------

